# Another Chance Animal Rescue (southern Maine)



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

I recently (unwittingly  ) became a foster home for this organization. They're a "wall-less" shelter that does a lot of cat rescues and fostering. The cat I am fostering, Scully, just had a litter of kittens, and this is the third litter the rescue has had in as many weeks. If you live in the southern Maine or New Hampshire area, or you know someone who does and is looking for a cat, I would recommend them. Their website is: http://www.acanimalrescue.org/


----------

